# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Server 2003

## TaLiB

Мне нужно сделать так что бы только за одним компом пользователь мог залогониться в домене. Но в любой момент мог завершить сеанс на одном компе и пересесть на другой. Это нужно чтобы пользователь не "сидел" одновременно за несколькими компами

----------


## roma703

> Мне нужно сделать так что бы только за одним компом пользователь мог залогониться в домене. Но в любой момент мог завершить сеанс на одном компе и пересесть на другой. Это нужно чтобы пользователь не "сидел" одновременно за несколькими компами


  posav terminalnii server

----------


## Nep

Внимательно прочитай политику безопасности и настрой так как тебе надо.
Внеси нужные рабочие станции в домен, в политике укажи запрет на вход в домен других машин, ну а пользователь вообще может делать всё что угодно, т.к. его работа на машине вне домена никак не отразится на его работу...

----------


## iNvictus

Чтобы не создавать тему...
Помогите пожалуйста, решить задачу:
Стоит контроллер домена на Виндовс 2003 Энтерпрайз Сервер, на нем стоит терминальный сервер. Кроме того на него поставили TheBAT для сбора почты. Суть в следующем, Под аккаунтом администратора домена и компьютера БАТ работает отлично, а при попытке запуска БАТа под учетками входящими в группу пользователь домена и пользователь компьютера при первой настройке он вылетает с ошибками. (По моему ему необходим доступ к реестру, который ограничен у обычных пользователях) ПОМОГИТЕ настроить.... Хотябы разрешить доступ к реесту обычным пользователям

----------


## DanilinVA

Посмотри перекрестную политику, если разрешена для пользователей просто тупо дай им разрешение на папку с БАТом и на фалы в system32 на которые сылается EXEшник БАТа!

----------


## iNvictus

> Посмотри перекрестную политику, если разрешена для пользователей просто тупо дай им разрешение на папку с БАТом и на фалы в system32 на которые сылается EXEшник БАТа!


Решил проблему проще.... ;)
Поставил заново Виндовс и не стал настраивать сервер, а сделал много учеток на локальной машине, запихал их в группы Ремоут Десктоп и Юзерс и все .... начало все нормально работать ;)

----------


## DanilinVA

> Решил проблему проще.... ;)
> Поставил заново Виндовс и не стал настраивать сервер, а сделал много учеток на локальной машине, запихал их в группы Ремоут Десктоп и Юзерс и все .... начало все нормально работать ;)


Ага проще, сколько на ето времени уйдет? А мое решение за 3-5 минут!

----------


## SeregaB

Народ, помогите разобраться. Есть контроллер домена на win 2000 (PDC) тоесть основной, который вот вот загнётся.Настроен резервный на win 2003. Подскажите как теперь понизить ПДЦ до БДЦ и соответственно поднять резервный до основного. Да и нужно ли это вообще, где-то слышал, что разделение было только на вин. нт. 4.0, а на 2000 и тем более на 2003 типа все равноправны и не надо ничё поднимать - всё само подхватится. Если так, то как быть с ДШЦП, етой службы на 2003 нету, просто накатить или как? Читал что всё это можно провернуть с помощью SERVER MENEGER, но побейте меня палками - не могу найти её не на 2000, не на 2003 - где её взять и как поставить? Да и вообще можно ли с её помощью понизить 2000 ПДЦ и повысить 2003 БДЦ до ПДЦ, как тут дело с совместимостью обстоит? Короче, предложите варианты?

----------


## SloThz

Возникла такая проблема. 
На сервере установленна Windows Server 2003 Enterprise edition. Лицензионная. 
На сервер необходимо устанвить приложение, раборяющее на яве. 
Так вот вопрос, как установить эту яву? Ведь по умолчанию ява запрещена...

----------


## Nep

*SloThz*...  завязывай ты с этой травой... не доведёт она тебя до добра :)

1. скачай Java, (jre6 к примеру)
2. установи на сервере 
3. работай

у меня несколько лет работает и нормально

----------


## Cygnus

> Возникла такая проблема. 
> На сервере установленна Windows Server 2003 Enterprise edition. Лицензионная. 
> На сервер необходимо устанвить приложение, раборяющее на яве. 
> Так вот вопрос, как установить эту яву? Ведь по умолчанию ява запрещена...



я чет не понял .. почему запрещена .. И? не припомню такого там ...
У меня все работало .. даже очень нормально ..

----------


## Nep

в установке по умолчанию она действительно запрещена, точнее просто её нет... :)

----------


## ioof

доброго времени суток такой трабл высушил весь мозг помгите...
серв 2003 при входе в домен с лок. хоста все супер шары, хосты доступны и прнтер печатоет прохдит час-полтора печать принтер не нахотит, на хосты просит пароль и логин причем настояший не потходит говорит что уже пробовала принимает пароль и логин любог другого реально существуюшего пользователя имеющего доступ, сетевые диски доступны при повторном подклчении (от имени отличног от того чей сеанс запущен) кароче забывает тока кто забывет и где он найти не могу
помогите кто сталкивался

----------

